# LA300



## Kristi (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi All, I have a couple questions to run by you. I am new to goats, and am trying to figure all this out, and keep my goats healthy, which seems like it is exactly what they DONT want to be...

First off, I have a 1 year old FF, who about 4 days after kidding, had really bad diarrhea and a fever. I took a stool sample into the vet, who left a message on my phone saying that most of what I brought in was uterine discharge (I had thought her diarrhea had mucus in it). I returned her call (twice) and she didn’t return my call until a week later. By that time, my does fever had gone away, and she was eating and drinking and acting like she normally did. She hasn’t been gaining weight though, and had the dull, non-shedding coat. So, in mid May, I copper bulused her, and she had access to loose mineral. We are now in June, and she still hasn’t gained weight, lost her winter coat, or gotten shiny. She also developed a fish tail. So, I copper bulused her again. I also found out that the mineral I have been giving her doesn’t have enough copper in it, and also has iron in it, which it apparently shouldn’t. I also wormed her with ivromec plus, orally. It was June 25th that I wormed, and July 2 that I did the copper bulus. July 1st, I noticed while I was milking her that her breathing was labored and that she had a runny nose. I could hear stuff in her lungs, and she had a fever (104.3). After doing some reading, I assumed that she had pneumonia. I started her on LA300 (it’s what I had on hand). The dosage that I have been giving is 3ml per 100lbs, once a day. I just gave her her fourth dose this morning, and it is killing me. I had been taught to give sq injections in the armpit, but after some reading on this board, I learned that isn’t the best place to give it. Her first injection in the armpit swelled up (and still has some swelling). The second one is fine, no swelling. The third injection I gave in the skin below her hipbone (I don’t know how else to describe the spot, but there was enough skin for me to tent and get the needle into the skin). Well, this morning she’s wanting to favor that leg. I didn’t want to make her other leg sore, and actually didn’t even want to give her this mornings dose, because I’m terrified I’m torturing and/or killing her... but I didn’t want to not give it to her, because I know with antibiotics they need to be completed. So, I gave her the dose in the skin at the lower part of her neck... I almost cried, poor thing cried like she was dying. I know this stuff burns, but still... the site immediately swelled, and some of the medication did leak out. I did rub (all) the injection sites right after giving it. 

So, I guess my question is, is it common for them to get sore/have swelling after an LA300 injection? Am I doing this wrong? Will my goat ever be healthy? Since the LA300, her fever is gone, breathing is normal, and her lungs sound clear. 

Thank you for reading, sorry it’s such a long post... I’m overwhelmed today, feel a little bit like I’m failing her....


----------

